# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  шоу и рабочие - диаграмма развития.

## Tatjana

Вот такую интересную диаграмму прислал Игорь Романов:

----------


## Tatjana

Обсуждение на старом форуме: http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2460

----------


## rsv2000

http://www.rsv2000.de/de/167/25.03.2...d_des_VDH.htmlНаконец-то это произошло! Событие которого ждали почти 2 года, 25.03.09 новый союз RSV2000 приняли в VDH и FCI как предварительного члена, теперь ждать 3 года осталось недолго, что бы стать постоянным членом.
с уважением Игорь.

----------


## Tatjana

> http://www.rsv2000.de/de/167/25.03.2...d_des_VDH.htmlНаконец-то это произошло! Событие которого ждали почти 2 года, 25.03.09 новый союз RSV2000 приняли в VDH и FCI как предварительного члена, теперь ждать 3 года осталось недолго, что бы стать постоянным членом.
> с уважением Игорь.


Ура!!! Только бы хватило Райзеру энергии все это вытянуть и выдержать! :Az:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от rsv2000  
> http://www.rsv2000.de/de/167/25.03.2...htmlНаконец-то это произошло! Событие которого ждали почти 2 года, 25.03.09 новый союз RSV2000 приняли в VDH и FCI как предварительного члена, теперь ждать 3 года осталось недолго, что бы стать постоянным членом.
> с уважением Игорь. 
> 
> Ура!!! Только бы хватило Райзеру энергии все это вытянуть и выдержать!


Поддерживаю!!! Ура!!! :0188:  :Az:  :0196:

----------

